# Gemini's starting point



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Just wanted to start a thread to help me keep track of Gem's progress as she gets older and I get her in shape...Here are the starting out pictures I took of her chubby puppy butt while playing in the back yard today. Hopefully I will see an improvement after a while.

EDIT: I reposted the pictures the right way in a post below this if you actually want to be able to see them

http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums...535676229428170c427e78ee52b36_zps19299c53.jpg
http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums...6420a33cf03ada64499b0a012f0c6_zps56456630.jpg
http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums...85052ce3e7c91a8b796f45284333a_zps63e6ae0a.jpg
http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums...93b8b54bc01690abbce095d6b5dc8_zpsb7e1f941.jpg
http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums...44a4943122e9c09581c6979089f79_zps60705564.jpg
http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums...4deab57860462a64a192de5c63452_zpsa132ca85.jpg

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

The pictures didnt upload right  gotta use the IMG code. 

She looks like a big dog! How old is she now? I'm sure she will look great if you ever decide to condition her. Actually all dogs look great conditioned  or in shape too


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> The pictures didnt upload right  gotta use the IMG code.
> 
> She looks like a big dog! How old is she now? I'm sure she will look great if you ever decide to condition her. Actually all dogs look great conditioned  or in shape too


Oh thanks...are they not showing up? I was thinking that I was supposed to use the direct link instead, hopefully I get it right next time (I will repost them in a minute)...Yes Gemini is getting way bigger than I thought, she is a little over 6 1/2 months and 64 lbs...I actually do want to condition her, but I need to ask more questions first (like what age should I start? etc.). Right now I am starting with trying to get her extra weight off.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Just a test to see if I figured out how to load my pictures the right way









































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

It's been a couple weeks and I think Gem is finally starting to slim down a little bit...Her is a picture I took earlier today.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

She looks like a whole different dog! Great work, keep it up!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

looks good, If she is still a puppy, why are you trying to get her all muscle? Why not wait til she grows up? Or were you concerned about her weight and just wanted her trimmer not to build muscles yet?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah!! She looks totally awesome!! Good job!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

ames said:


> looks good, If she is still a puppy, why are you trying to get her all muscle? Why not wait til she grows up? Or were you concerned about her weight and just wanted her trimmer not to build muscles yet?


I'm not trying to build her muscle, I only walk her, play fetch, and some tug with her toys when she wants to play. When she developed Pano my vet suggested I get her weight down, so I lowered her food (as my vet suggested), and I make sure to get our 2 walks in every day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Carriana said:


> She looks like a whole different dog! Great work, keep it up!


Thank you, we will

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Yeah!! She looks totally awesome!! Good job!


Thanks! She sure has lost a lot of her chub since I noticed she was sneaking cat food and put it out of reach lol. Plus I cut her own food down some too. Thankfully her Pano has even been better the last week or so

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

What is Pano? and great good to hear she is on the mend!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

ames said:


> What is Pano? and great good to hear she is on the mend!


Pano is a bone condition seen in young dogs, kind of like bad growing pains from her growing to fast. Dogs usually grow out of it by 18 months, but my vet thinks it will be a lot sooner for her if I keep doing what I'm doing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

TeamCourter said:


> Thanks! She sure has lost a lot of her chub since I noticed she was sneaking cat food and put it out of reach lol. Plus I cut her own food down some too. Thankfully her Pano has even been better the last week or so
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha, we keep our cat food in the laundry room and have it gated off so the dogs can't get to it. My cats would starve if I didn't.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Haha, we keep our cat food in the laundry room and have it gated off so the dogs can't get to it. My cats would starve if I didn't.


Lol good idea...Deuce always left the cat food alone, but Gemini is a whole different story lol.
Oh yeah and what about them Seahawks, was that awesome or what?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

TeamCourter said:


> It's been a couple weeks and I think Gem is finally starting to slim down a little bit...Her is a picture I took earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking slimmer for sure. Can you get a shot of her standing?


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> Looking slimmer for sure. Can you get a shot of her standing?


Here are the other two pictures I got today, although she is standing weird with her back leg in the first one.

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Gem is a very brave pup, but yesterday I saw her be afraid of something for the first time...it was a football! She kept barking at this football in the park, so I went and got one for her to play with. It only took a couple minutes for her to realize it's ok to play with, and now it is her favorite thing

























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

She's looking very svelte! Pretty girl!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Jazzy&Veronica said:


> She's looking very svelte! Pretty girl!


Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looking better and better each time u share pics! Keep it up!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Looking better and better each time u share pics! Keep it up!


Thanks We are trying, it will be easier once her front legs are better though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm just now seeing this thread, and I have to say... tremendous progress in just a few weeks. Putting the cat food out of reach was a major contributor, I'm sure. That stuff will pack the pounds on a dog quicker than using Satin Balls will. She looks great, and keep us posted. I'm glad you showed her footballs were nothing to be afraid of. Must've been funny and slightly upsetting at the same time, seeing her afraid of a football.


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh god^ raider gets a hold of our cats food every now and again. I always wondered if a few times would hurt him lol. I'm going to try and keep it where only the cat can get to it. Other than fattening? Can it be harmful if we accidentally let him get to it a few times? Ladypit


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm just now seeing this thread, and I have to say... tremendous progress in just a few weeks. Putting the cat food out of reach was a major contributor, I'm sure. That stuff will pack the pounds on a dog quicker than using Satin Balls will. She looks great, and keep us posted. I'm glad you showed her footballs were nothing to be afraid of. Must've been funny and slightly upsetting at the same time, seeing her afraid of a football.


Yes putting the cat food downstairs with a baby gate blocking the stairs off was a good choice for sure...I was shocked when she started going hay wire on a football, I've never seen her be spooked by anything. She had never really barked at anything before that either, at first I thought there was someone coming after me lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Not necessarily harmful, aside from digestive upset. The cat food is formulated differently to meet different nutritional needs, so they wouldn't benefit much from it. Diarrhea and excessive fat if he gets to it too often, but once in a while may just cause loose stools, not necessarily diarrhea, just looser than normal.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

TeamCourter said:


> Yes putting the cat food downstairs with a baby gate blocking the stairs off was a good choice for sure...I was shocked when she started going hay wire on a football, I've never seen her be spooked by anything. She had never really barked at anything before that either, at first I thought there was someone coming after me lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, socialization is a constant in dealing with dogs. You want to try to expose them to anything and everything possible. I've even walked my dogs through car wash bays, over the grates to gauge their fear of "the big hole in the ground". Roller was fine especially because he loves water. Ices, she tolerated it, but didn't want to stay longer than I would keep her there lol. Different noises can spook them too. Mine aren't bothered by thunder or fireworks, or really any noise thanks to my youngest daughter. She even runs around the house pretending to be all sorts of animals, and they just follow her, always trying to lick her face. Pennies or rocks in a coffee can or empty glass jar, or plastic jug, popcorn popping, any kind of noise you can think of that doesn't occur daily is a good way to expose them to all sorts of different possible scenarios. I learned this through CGC training with one of my past dogs. These sorts of things will definitely show whether the dog has a stable temperament or if they react in fear in a negative/undesirable way.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

TeamCourter said:


> Lol good idea...Deuce always left the cat food alone, but Gemini is a whole different story lol.
> Oh yeah and what about them Seahawks, was that awesome or what?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Totally missed this! Still riding the "Seahawks finally brought home a Lombardi" high! I was expecting a lot more of a fight from Denver but any doubt I had was over by the end of the first half, maybe sooner!


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Meh....who dat!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Yeah, socialization is a constant in dealing with dogs. You want to try to expose them to anything and everything possible. I've even walked my dogs through car wash bays, over the grates to gauge their fear of "the big hole in the ground". Roller was fine especially because he loves water. Ices, she tolerated it, but didn't want to stay longer than I would keep her there lol. Different noises can spook them too. Mine aren't bothered by thunder or fireworks, or really any noise thanks to my youngest daughter. She even runs around the house pretending to be all sorts of animals, and they just follow her, always trying to lick her face. Pennies or rocks in a coffee can or empty glass jar, or plastic jug, popcorn popping, any kind of noise you can think of that doesn't occur daily is a good way to expose them to all sorts of different possible scenarios. I learned this through CGC training with one of my past dogs. These sorts of things will definitely show whether the dog has a stable temperament or if they react in fear in a negative/undesirable way.


Oh yeah I go out of my way to do all sorts of weird stuff for socialization, only my husband works so I spend most of my time doing stuff with the dogs. My two are not afraid of thunder or fireworks either thanks to our neighbors who had been lighting off fireworks every Sunday for each touchdown lol. Plus we have the kids (niece & nephews) running around a couple times a week, they are young and do the same type of stuff as your daughter. Our Niece is the oldest and she loves to have the dogs do tricks for everyone and pretends she is a lion tamer LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah, okay! That's great you get to spend time with the dogs. Lol at your niece being a lion tamer! My daughter likes to pretend she's one of the pack, then she morphs into a horse, then an elephant lol. It's funny because when the dogs are in their kennels, they just look at her like "Look kid, we love you but go be an animal somewhere else" lol. I do also incorporate my kids into their training sessions. I'll have to get a video of how my big boy responds to Trinity. He loves his baby.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

That's adorable, I love to see the bond between kids and their dogs. Last night I babysat my friends little boy, and of course I had to bring Gemini or the little one gets very upset when he doesn't get to see his puppy lol...I'll post a few pictures I took of the two of them watching tv together last night

























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I need to get my pups on a scale pretty soon, I am interested to see how much they weigh now. I was just looking at pictures from a few months ago and thinking "damn look at their chunky butts" lol. I can't believe I let them get over weight like that! My dogs in the past have always been kept slim, but I think I let peoples comments get to me. I was always hearing "why is your dog skinny?" Or "I don't think you feed your dog enough". When really they were in good shape and the people were just uneducated.

In the next few days we will probably walk into town and stop by our veterinarian's office to use their scale, plus it's been a while since we have stopped in just to say hello. I find it funny that my dogs actually love going to the vet, I'm not surprised though because we have a wonderful veterinarian. As a kid my Uncle always took our APBT's to her dad, he didn't trust any other Vet with our dogs. Once I was old enough to be on my own and have my own dogs her dad had retired as a veterinarian, but luckily she took over and is great with the dogs just like her dad was. She even lets my pups hang out in her private office while she does paperwork, I guess my boy takes over her computer chair for a nap when she has to go see a patient.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Gemini turned 10 months old today! I of course had to take a couple pictures earlier...

















Update: Hopefully we can get back on the flirt pole in the next month or so, It seemed to be a little to much for her to soon and she started limping again. Her limp is gone again now, but I want to take it easy on her until she is completely recovered.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thats a good idea. First sprained ankle Mel had it took me 7 -8 moths cause I would think he was OK but as soon as he would get the all clear he would run and hurt it again. Looking good! Love that face! She really is a sweetheart!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

ames said:


> thats a good idea. First sprained ankle Mel had it took me 7 -8 moths cause I would think he was OK but as soon as he would get the all clear he would run and hurt it again. Looking good! Love that face! She really is a sweetheart!


Thanks ames She really is a sweet girl, such a little cuddle bug and always has to make sure I am happy. Sorry about Mel's sprain, is he fully recovered now?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I decided to get the flirt pole out for Gemini, she was thrilled to finally have it back. Her limp has been gone for a while now thank goodness. This last week I witnessed her jumping completely over the picnic table, and jumping higher than my head to snatch a bird out of the air. I figured if she could do that stuff she must be ready for her flirt pole again lol. I went easy on her and we only did 10 minutes, but she was a happy girl. No limping afterwards either!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I haven't put an updated picture in this thread for a while...I will have to work on getting some better pictures of her! For now I will post this one that was taken earlier today. I don't know why it is so hard to show her definition in pictures, but here is my little long neck Gem lol.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

She is shaping up!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

It's been a while since I've updated this thread so I figured I would snap a picture real quick when we went outside for a potty break. It's not a very good picture, but when my husband gets home this evening I will have him take a few while I stack her. She has made a lot of progress, and has turned out to be quite the dog. She is 14.5 months old now and weighs a few pounds less than she did at 6 or 7 months, she sure was a chunky butt. Heck I even went from 155lbs down to my current weight of 124lbs so it has been great for the both of us


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

She really looks very good, nice shape.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you, I am happy with the way she has shaped up


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Gem looks great. What a change between the first pics and now. 

Love the last one with the frown. lol. She looks like she is asking what you're doing to her. lol.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks Katey Yeah there is definitely a big change from then till now! I'm pretty proud of the girl She does have many different facial expressions lol.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Awww, she has the sweetest face!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

BCdogs said:


> Awww, she has the sweetest face!


not to mention those beautiful eyes! Thanks for the new pics TC

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks you two


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Forgot these ones 
















Oh and you may notice that her back toe nails are long in the pictures, but I cut them the next day.


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

She looks very nice..


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Love those pretty green eyes  I love cow dogs


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks girl...Me too, I'm obsessed with piebald lol


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Gemini is 16 months old today!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

She is looking fantastic! You can certainly tell you keep her active.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah we like to stay active, she wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Looking great


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Looking good! Keep up the good work.


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Gemini looks great, nice shape,thumbs up...


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

It's hard to get action shots since I don't have a camera, but I tried to take some anyways. Here is Gemini doing her favorite back yard pass time (besides flirt pole) of running the fence line and being a goof with the neighbors little yappers. I am going to start putting weight in her backpack for our walks real soon, can't wait to see the progress.

































































I didn't take these two today but they are recent, just haven't shares them here yet.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

She is looking great. Healthy, fit, nice coat. Keep it up!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks Dicky, we are trying!


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

what a pretty dog. id say you are doing a good job with her.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Great job, she looks awesome!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the new Gemini pics TC. She looks fantastic. I especially like the black and white photo's.

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

petquality said:


> what a pretty dog. id say you are doing a good job with her.


Thank you, I always do my best for them



BCdogs said:


> Great job, she looks awesome!!


Thanks BC, she is definitely maturing.



jttar said:


> Thanks for the new Gemini pics TC. She looks fantastic. I especially like the black and white photo's.
> 
> Joe


Thank you Joe! I LOVE black and white photos, and they work good for Gem so I had to throw a couple in.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

A couple new ones from yesterday
























Does anyone happen to know why my girl has so much extra skin from her stomach to her back legs? I've heard it be called "the skirt" before, but none of my dogs in the past have had so much of it. It totally hides the nice tuck she has now. Could it be because she was so chunky as a pup?


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

She's looking awesome! What's your daily/weekly routine? Im gonna start to work with Bruno on slimming down and conditioning. He's a big boy lol


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks To start with I switched to a better food that is grain free and figured out the right amount for her (she was eating more of the old food). For physical activity we walk at least 4 miles a day, although I like to shoot for 6 every other day. We also stop by a field during our walks, and she knows once we hit the grass she is able to pull as much as she wants. We do that for about a half hour (maybe a little less), so I'm sure that helps out some. I also have toys for them that I only bring out once a day so they go crazy for them, and we just play tug and fetch for a while. We also do some flirt pole, but we have only been doing that on nice dry days when the back yard isn't so mushy.


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice, its working well. I'm at the point with Bruno where I just need to add much more walking. I couldn't for a while because I had back surgery. He loves spring pole, flirt pole and fetch, and at night I use a red laser and let him chase that around the yard lol. Right now I'm getting back into it with a mile a day at least.

How much do you feed? He gets 2-3 cups a day of acana, i switch the flavors. Once in the morning once at night, between a cup and cup and a half each feeding.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

That's a good start, at least you are finding ways to keep him active even though you can't walk much. I would try maybe feeding him a little less also, he might not need 3 cups a day... Gemini was good with 2 cups a day, 1 in the morning and 1 in the evening. She seemed to hit another growth spurt though, so right now I give her a 1/4 cup extra in the morning. If we have a really hard work out that day I will give her a 1/4 cup extra in the evening also (but that's only like 3 days a week), she never gets more that 2 1/2 cups a day though. When summer starts to hit she will be back down to 2 cups I'm sure.


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

He eats it all up like nothing. If I give him only a cup he looks at me and gives me the sad face lol even at 1 1/2 he still looks hungry sometimes. I gotta get him walking more again


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Gemini looks great TC! You are doing a wonderful job with her. Really appreciate you taking the time for picture updates.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It's the genetics  Pyra has the same flap of skin hehe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

jttar said:


> Gemini looks great TC! You are doing a wonderful job with her. Really appreciate you taking the time for picture updates.


Thank you Joe, that means a lot. I like to post pictures of them fairly often



::::COACH:::: said:


> It's the genetics  Pyra has the same flap of skin hehe


Ok thanks...I wasn't sure if there was some exercise that I was failing to have her do lol.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

I love her coloring and marks. She's very pretty and looks great!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you Kai


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

It's been a while since I've posted pictures of my crazy girl, so here are some that I took yesterday.
















Trying to get whatever was crawling through the grass








































These ones were not from yesterday, but they are still recent.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Ah, she looks great TC. Gemini has the sweetest looking face. Really enjoyed the pictures, love the "one eye closed" pic of her laying on the bed. Thanks for the update of your sweet girl.

Joe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha love the ears in the bed picture so sweet. Her eyes though! So endearing. Love her! She looks awesome!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

She is such a cutie pie. The spots on her eyes give her such a sappy look. She looks great.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you 3 very much! She has turned out to be such an awesome dog, I don't know what I would do without her. She has such a great energy, and will do pretty much anything I ask her to.


----------

